# Split Dillema



## Cuttingedgelandinc (Mar 3, 2015)

So I made a split in early July from a first year hive that had multiple queen cells. I put it into a 5 frame Nuc and moved it to a different location. Fast forward to about the end of August and it was doing pretty well. I placed it into a regular 10 frame brood box and threw an entrance reducer on as I put it next to my other hives. Recently I did a hive inspection and found that they have not drawn out too much. They have about 5 frames of bees, brood and honey and are starting to draw out frames 6,7. At this point I am going to start feeding all of my hives for winter and am pretty sure that the "split" will not have enough time to fully fill one brood box let alone two. Could I down size and place them back into a Nuc? What other options do I have to help them along and hopefully survive winter? If I do place them back into a 5 frame Nuc, where should I place it? Would it be better to place it between two hives or on top of one of my others? Thanks for any suggestions.


----------



## zhiv9 (Aug 3, 2012)

Do a newspaper combine with a strong hive. Come spring you can split it.


----------



## Cuttingedgelandinc (Mar 3, 2015)

zhiv9 said:


> Do a newspaper combine with a strong hive. Come spring you can split it.


 I thought about it but both of my other hives are almost out of room with two deeps.


----------



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

Put the "nuc on a bottom board and stack in order your strong hive on top and winter three deep. The empty space on the bottom will just be dead air space. That is a good thing. If the nuc is a good queen, I would just let the bees sort out ownership. A young tested queen will be better than an old one


----------

